# Cigar Deal at Costco?



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, I've got a question to the rest of the Gorillas here in the jungle.

I was at Costco today and noticed that they had some pretty nice cigars.

They had boxes for Romeo y Julieta for around $40 and several others as well.

What really caught my eye was that they had many boxes of the Motechristo Double Corona for around $60 per box. 

I was in a hurry so I wasn't able to spend as much time browsing as I otherwise would have done so I don't really recall the rest of their cigars.

Now, here's the question, considering that we're talking about Costco, do you guys think that this is a good deal and will the cigars be in decent shape or dry like kindling and cracked to all hell?

Since they are boxed and under lock and key there is no way to inspect them and thus I am slightly hesitant to pull the trigger.

Finally, I have never tried the Monte's so I'm not even sure if I would like them so if anyone can give me an idea of what the charachtaristics are of these cigars?

Rob


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Were you at the Pentagon City Costco?? Pretty close to home (when I get back to NOVA) and I don't think I have seen them in any other NOVA Costcos. 

Next time write down exact sizes and box size and compare that to on-line prices. Their stock changes, but when I checked on prices of what they had, they were generally competitive with online pricing, and I think R&J Bullies were actually a little better priced in Costco. Don't forget to factor in taxes!

BillyBarue


Edit for the post below - I do recall the cabinet was humidified. The boxes and cigars seemed to be in fine shape and well cared for


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i had no idea that costco sold cigars...did the cabinet have any sort of humidification device? if not, i'd say it's a no go.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

billybarue said:


> Where you at the Pentagon City Costco?? Pretty close to home (when I get back to NOVA) and I don't think I have seen them in any other NOVA Costcos.
> 
> Next time write down exact sizes and box size and compare that to on-line prices. Their stock changes, but when I checked on prices of what they had, they were generally competitive with online pricing, and I think R&J Bullies were actually a little better priced in Costco. Don't forget to factor in taxes!
> 
> BillyBarue


Yeah, I wish I had had more time to really examine their stock but you know what it's like when you're in a rush.

I've factored in the taxes in my head and compared to Cigarsinternational. CI is charging around $100 and that's not including shipping. The thing is that if I order from CI I know that the cigars were handled correctly. I'm not sure the same is true for Costco.

I was at the Fair Lakes/Fair Oaks costco.

Rob


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i had no idea that costco sold cigars...did the cabinet have any sort of humidification device? if not, i'd say it's a no go.


I was surprised to see cigars there as well. As far as humidification goes? I didn't really have time to examine anything to any great detail. The good cigars were in a locked cabinet/humidor and there might have been humidification.

In any case they were behind glass and it's somewhat reasonable to think that there would be some humidification. I don't know for sure though.

Rob


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if Canadian Costcos sell cigars?? I'm going to have to check next time I'm in the city.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> I wonder if Canadian Costcos sell cigars?? I'm going to have to check next time I'm in the city.


Humidors yes cigars - todate no (but I dream of the day). You would have to buy them in bulk though in lots of 5 boxes - its the Costco way.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> I wonder if Canadian Costcos sell cigars?? I'm going to have to check next time I'm in the city.


Might do a search on this one. I do remember a thread on this topic, and it went further with the quesion as to whether Mexican Costcos (specifically Mexico City) had some of the more sought after cigars  I can't remember what the ultimate answer was, or if the idea of Canadian stores was mentioned.

And I put it in my post above, but the one in Pentagon city was humidified and cigars/boxes looked to be in good shape.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You can return any product to Costco. So, there's really no harm in trying them out.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> You can return any product to Costco. So, there's really no harm in trying them out.


This is true and as mentioned above by billybarue the boxes looked in mint condition.

How would you guys describe the taste of the Monte's? Haven't tried those yet but if Costcos deal is that good I might just go for it anyway and if I don't like them I can probably trade them away for stuff I know I like.

So, anyone have a description of the taste and body on the Monte's?

Rob


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you sure they were full boxes of 20s or so?
My Costco had them in humidpaks of 8 or so. I do know they sell Ditka cigars around here in full boxes of 20s and all sizes and in really nice boxes.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

No1der said:


> This is true and as mentioned above by billybarue the boxes looked in mint condition.
> 
> How would you guys describe the taste of the Monte's? Haven't tried those yet but if Costcos deal is that good I might just go for it anyway and if I don't like them I can probably trade them away for stuff I know I like.
> 
> ...


Rob,

I really like the Montecristo Afriques, classics are pretty good too. Some great reviews here: http://www.top25cigar.com/

Here is your site for price comparisons: http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/uploads/cms/comparison_shopper_prices.html I am sure what you saw in Costco was a 10-count box, that price looks pretty good when you take a look at the cigarcyclopedia link.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

billybarue said:


> Rob,
> 
> I really like the Montecristo Afriques, classics are pretty good too. Some great reviews here: http://www.top25cigar.com/
> 
> ...


Billy, thanks for the great link.

Looking at the link you posted it would seem strange for Costco to sell 20 premium cigars for such a low price so it could very well be a 10 count box. Still, like you said, and by cigarcyclopedia that still does look like a good deal.

I might give this a try and just trade them away if I don't like them. I'll take a closer look this weekend what they are offering.

Thanks again for the great info.

Rob


----------



## digger (Mar 22, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> I wonder if Canadian Costcos sell cigars?? I'm going to have to check next time I'm in the city.


I remember years ago one of the Cosco's in Mississauga had a large humidor and boxes of cigars.
They however stopped selling the cigars. Don't know why!


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

They have cigars in the Costco here in NJ. Pick up some rib-eyes, king crab legs, booze and smokes....great idea. Gotta question their storage though. Glass cabinet. That's it.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

None at my local Costco... :ss


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

NONE of the Dallas area Costcos have premium cigars.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

dunng said:


> None at my local Costco... :ss


I don't know, maybe it's a regional thing? I don't remember seeing cigars of any quality at Costco in the past and then boom, right in the front of the store in a glass front cabinette/humidor.

I say "glass front cabinette/humidor" because I was in a hurry earlier today and really couldn't spend all that much time taking everything in.

I'm going to go back this weekend and get a closer look at the state of things.

All I can say for now is that if you live near a costco and you have free time this weekend go and check it out. Worst case, you'll end up buying toilet paper in bulk.

Rob


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

No1der said:


> I don't know, maybe it's a regional thing? I don't remember seeing cigars of any quality at Costco in the past and then boom, right in the front of the store in a glass front cabinette/humidor.
> 
> I say "glass front cabinette/humidor" because I was in a hurry earlier today and really couldn't spend all that much time taking everything in.
> 
> ...


LOL on the TP remark. I like the expensive stuff but I've got allot of butts in my house that need wiping so I go with Costo 2-ply..hehehe.

All these years of shopping @ Costco and it never even occured to me to check their stacks of Cigarettes to c if they had cigars. I'll have to check next week.

I actually ran into a nice older Veteran the other day @ the B&M that said he bought a TON of boxes of Indian Tabacs for nothing @ Sams Club after he told the Manager they where going to turn into dust if they weren't stored in a Humidor. I should have asked him how many boxes.

Thanks for the post!:ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

IrishCorona said:


> I actually ran into a nice older Veteran the other day @ the B&M that said he bought a TON of boxes of Indian Tabacs for nothing @ Sams Club after he told the Manager they where going to turn into dust if they weren't stored in a Humidor. I should have asked him how many boxes.
> 
> Thanks for the post!:ss


My pleasure as far as the post is concerned.

The Veteran guy sounds really shrewd and I think that's a great story. If it didn't take place around here I might try that myself. :r

Rob


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Were you at the Pentagon City Costco?? Pretty close to home (when I get back to NOVA) and I don't think I have seen them in any other NOVA Costcos.
> 
> Next time write down exact sizes and box size and compare that to on-line prices. Their stock changes, but when I checked on prices of what they had, they were generally competitive with online pricing, and I think R&J Bullies were actually a little better priced in Costco. Don't forget to factor in taxes!
> 
> ...


You should have made a trip next weekend and we could have gone to cigarfest! Don't let Shreveport hold you down! It did me for a while....:r


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

No1der said:


> My pleasure as far as the post is concerned.
> 
> The Veteran guy sounds really shrewd and I think that's a great story. If it didn't take place around here I might try that myself. :r
> 
> Rob


Hey, Shrewd?? I started talking to him actually, I even bought him a cigar. He was a totally cool, down to earth dude. Guys like him make me proud to be a patriot.:ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

IrishCorona said:


> Hey, Shrewd?? I started talking to him actually, I even bought him a cigar. He was a totally cool, down to earth dude. Guys like him make me proud to be a patriot.:ss


1. Astute or sharp in practical matters: a shrewd politician.

Yeah I totally agree, I haven't met him and I like the guy already. :tu

Rob


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Man did that title get me excited...I am a Costco freak! On occassion I have gone into the "tobacco cage" near the register and checked out the products, mostly Swisher Sweets and White Owls and the like, of course plenty of ciggies, rolling papers, disposable lighters, loose tobacco and in my neck of the woods here in Northern CA lots and lots of chewing tobacco.

I have oftened dreamed of walking into the "cage" and finding fine cigars and related accessories. With the tobacco tax being so high in CA Costco would have to sale massive amounts of cigars to make it worth their while....but I can still dream. Sure I would have to buy 3 boxes at a time, but in my dream they are Padillas, CAOs, Montecristos, etc. Not to mention the Palio & Xikar cutters and humidification beads....:dr 

Ocassionaly I check the Costco online store...they do sale some fine wines ad my favorite Cazadores Anejo by the liter....:dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

No Costco cigar deals here in MA that I've seen.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> No Costco cigar deals here in MA that I've seen.


:tpd: None here either.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Out of curiosity I checked the online Costco store and was surprised to find come nice humidors as a great Costco price.

*See for yourself.*


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

That sucks, I live near two Costcos but neither one of them sells cigars. Oh well.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

No1der said:


> I don't know, maybe it's a regional thing? I don't remember seeing cigars of any quality at Costco in the past and then boom, right in the front of the store in a glass front cabinette/humidor.
> 
> I say "glass front cabinette/humidor" because I was in a hurry earlier today and really couldn't spend all that much time taking everything in.
> 
> ...


They have a decent hotdog/drink special. I go in for that all the time!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I work at the Costco in Pentagon city in the cigarette department. I can answer most of the questions about our cigars and tobacco products. 

Our cigar case is humidified and we get quite alot of boxes. Not much selection, but very good prices. Sometimes you can get a markdown price which sweetens the deal. 

Right now we have a markdown on the Monte's Afrique Sublimation. 10 pack in glass tubes 37.97 from 49.99. Just pick some up today for myself. 

Also we carry RyJ in Dreams and Bully's, Maria Mancini, Nat Sherman 1400( Aweful IMHO) and the Bankers and the H.Uppman 5 pack Precosia tubes. 

Before Fathers Day we normally get a large shippment of samplers and others. Monte Magnums and Zanadu this past FD, and H.Uppman Monarch Tubes (Excellent IMHO). But these are on display tables and are not humidifed, but they are normally sold out within a couple weeks. 

We are into bulk sales and my store moves between 95K and 135K a week in cigarette and cigar sales. So lots and lots of tobacco moves thru our little store. 

Any more questions, fire away.


----------



## tjc (Sep 19, 2007)

I just noticed they started selling the Ditka cigars in one of the Cincinnati Costcos last week. It was the first I'd seen any cigars there, so hopefully it's a sign of things to come! I bet half of my paycheck ends up being spent at Costco one way or another.

-Tim


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Bax said:


> I work at the Costco in Pentagon city in the cigarette department. I can answer most of the questions about our cigars and tobacco products.
> 
> Our cigar case is humidified and we get quite alot of boxes. Not much selection, but very good prices. Sometimes you can get a markdown price which sweetens the deal.
> 
> ...


How much are the Bully boxes? I love these, but have been hesitant from getting a COSTCO membership. They just put the finishing touches on the COSTO in Woodbridge, but I have a membership to Sam's Club, and I rarely go there, for that matter...


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

No Ciars in the Brooklyn NY Costco


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

The Bully's are 71.99 for a box of 25 I think. I was stocking them this morning, so I should be able to remember for sure. Sucks getting old. 

The Costco.com site also has some very nice Humidors for sale. Also, if you don't like it, bring it back. We take back EVERYTHING! A few months ago someone brought back a 9 year old matress... I wanted to beat the people to death with it.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

tjc said:


> I just noticed they started selling the Ditka cigars in one of the Cincinnati Costcos last week. It was the first I'd seen any cigars there, so hopefully it's a sign of things to come! I bet half of my paycheck ends up being spent at Costco one way or another.
> 
> -Tim


If you ask the cigarette stamper to contact the buyer, they can usually have other cigars sent over. The Ditka is not sold here, but I'm sure their system has others that they can order.


----------



## tjc (Sep 19, 2007)

Bax said:


> If you ask the cigarette stamper to contact the buyer, they can usually have other cigars sent over. The Ditka is not sold here, but I'm sure their system has others that they can order.


They don't even sell cigarettes at the local Costcos here which is why I was shocked to see the cigars last week. I believe they used to sell cigarettes here about 4 years ago, but I'm not sure why they stopped.

-Tim


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, a thread I started so long ago is still being looked at. Cool!

Anyway, to update things, it looks like the variety of cigars at my local Costco is getting larger slowly. Also, it looks like Costco's prices for stogies are very competative so that's always a good thing.

I haven't seen the Ditka cigars, frankly I'd never heard of them in the first place. Are they any good? Anyone around here ever try them?

I tend to be weary of cigars named after celebs.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow... that sounds like a decent deal if they are in good shape. :ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

They stopped selling tobacco at the Costco near Arrowhead in Peoria (Phoenix)....Haven't checked the Costco off the 17 near W. Bell Rd.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> They stopped selling tobacco at the Costco near Arrowhead in Peoria (Phoenix)....Haven't checked the Costco off the 17 near W. Bell Rd.


Alot of stores have stopped tobacco sales. With all the new rules on smoking, the sales have dropped and trying to keep the taxes paid on them is an auditing nightmare.

We sell in 4 districts, MD. DC. Alexandria and Arlington and each has it's own tax rates and each has to have keep track of each resale carton and pay the tax man every period... mind you this is ALL done by hand. So every carton has to be counted off the reciept copies and then added together for our tax bill. Imagine doing taxes for 4 small buisness every month. :hn That smiley says it all!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The one in Myrtle Beach has them. They look to be in a large sliding glass case under lock and key. I couldn't find the hygrometer, but maybe it was in the back. The display was located on the way in the entrance door.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Take it from me, No1lder...


I was employed with Costco over the summer. One day, when browsing around the store (I dealt with the major electronics), I did stumble upon some stogies. I was very suprised, and very dissapointed. If my memory serves me correctly, I can recall Romeo y Julieta, Hoyo De Monterry, Onyx, and possibly a few other types; all of which were in 6-10 count bundles in a plastic bag. These bags were stored on the top shelf of what looked like an attempt to create a tobacco "section" in their warehouse. I did not see any form of humidification set up or temperature control. I simply saw it as random and as another attempt for the warehouse to sell a little bit of, well, literally everything. 

This may be a completely different method of storing than what you observed. I would, however, assume that from warehouse to warehouse there are similar procedures for that sort of thing.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

schweiger_schmoke said:


> Take it from me, No1lder...
> 
> I was employed with Costco over the summer. One day, when browsing around the store (I dealt with the major electronics), I did stumble upon some stogies. I was very suprised, and very dissapointed. If my memory serves me correctly, I can recall Romeo y Julieta, Hoyo De Monterry, Onyx, and possibly a few other types; all of which were in 6-10 count bundles in a plastic bag. These bags were stored on the top shelf of what looked like an attempt to create a tobacco "section" in their warehouse. I did not see any form of humidification set up or temperature control. I simply saw it as random and as another attempt for the warehouse to sell a little bit of, well, literally everything.
> 
> This may be a completely different method of storing than what you observed. I would, however, assume that from warehouse to warehouse there are similar procedures for that sort of thing.


Pretty sure if you would have looked closer at the packs, you would have seen humidipacks in the ziplocks.
As to the temp control..... shrugs..... but I bet it is usually about 70 degrees in most stores.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

never had a montecristo i did not like...which monte were they?


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I go to the Costco near me regularly and I'll check it out and see if they have them here in NC. If not I'll post and let you know.*

*Thanks for the heads up on this one. :2*


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

brigey said:


> *I go to the Costco near me regularly and I'll check it out and see if they have them here in NC. If not I'll post and let you know.*
> 
> *Thanks for the heads up on this one. :2*


*Well, I checked with my local Costco in Winston Salem, NC and they do not carry cigars in their warehouse on a regular basis. They did mention that on occasion they will get some cigars (non-discript as to what they have) like last Christmas they had boxed cigars. They did say don't give up keep checking in with them. I was a little disappointed in their response. *


----------

